# some hardcore pinhole badassedness



## newrmdmike (Sep 29, 2006)

just for fun i thought i would post these, hopfully everyone else out there will show me their pinhole work now!

feel free to critique and or comment . . . please.


1





2




3




4




5





the first and last were from my d70s with a hole in the body cap.

the rest were oatmeal boxes, or square boxes.

and ignore the text on the last one, this was a page from that bands press kit.  you can here there music at www.deus-machina.com or at myspace.com/deusmachina i think.


----------



## GoM (Sep 29, 2006)

#2 and #3 are my faves for sure. Sweet


----------



## newrmdmike (Sep 30, 2006)

bump, everyone post some pinhole stuff pleasee!!  i miss it and have not done it in a while.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 30, 2006)

Don't we have special forums for these techniques somewhere? Isn't there that mysteryscribe posts his pinhole photography? I might have to move this thread over to there...


----------



## JamesD (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm in the process of refurbishing my pinhole camera.  It's just a matter of drilling apertures and mounting them to lensboards.

Of course, my Scanner isn't working, since Windows isn't working.  I'll see what I can do.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 30, 2006)

James load a windows 95 in the second system spot on the lenux crap.  You will at least be able to work the Old scanners.  Of course I have to switch to xp to make my scans no win 95 drivers even though I have usb.  That is if you have tha lilo chick to help you pick a system...


----------



## JamesD (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't have Win95 to load, and wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole if I did.  The only operating system I've had _more_ trouble with than W95 is Win ME.  Plus, my scanner requires ME or later.

WinXP loads just fine (yeah, I've got LILO on there), but as soon as I try to start a program, Explorer--not IE, but Explorer itself, the Windows shell--seizes up.  Which means I can't resize windows, or even close them.  Or start new ones.  Or use ctl+alt+del.

Tomorrow, most likely, I'll go through the process of taking my computer apart to remove the Linux drive (Like hell I'm letting it get accidentally overwritten!) then reinstall ME, then reinstall XP over it, just like I'm supposed to do every three to six months.  Then all the updates.  My computer should operational again by Thursday.  Thursday morning, if I'm lucky.

It's going to be a pain to reload all the device drivers, though... printer, scanner, sound card, webcam, etc.  Plus all the other software.

If only hardware manufacturers supported Linux better... in a perfect world...

But what this all means in practice is... it'll be Friday before I can upload any new photos.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 30, 2006)

okay but 95 is the way to go (I tell you) nobody bothers to write compatable trash for it. lol.

Anyway come back the poetry class needs you.


----------



## Anubis (Oct 1, 2006)

Really like numbers # 3!

Can this be done be holding a peice of card with a pin hole in front of a digital camera?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 1, 2006)

NOt sure a digital camera can be a hardcore pinholer but I like the shots anyway.


----------



## terri (Oct 1, 2006)

I think #s 2-4 have the best pinhole feel to them. I like #5 as an image but it doesn't speak to me of pinhole.  

Nice stuff, let's see some more! 

Oh, and this Alternative forum is for all your freaky non-digital images, so post away!


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 1, 2006)

yes, digital may not get the classic resolution, however with my d70s on a sunny day (mind you the pinhole is not as small as previous ones i've made) i can hand hold it up to a 30th of a second.

but, you don't see many action type pinhole shots of people.
if only i could get the same stuff with my digital as on a piece of 4x5 film!!!!!


and no, not just by putting a card with a hole on it in front of your digital camera.  first you need to remove the lens . . . .then you can do that.


----------



## mortallis288 (Oct 1, 2006)

ugh pinholes are really hard to get right, but yours are awesome i love number 2


----------



## JamesD (Oct 1, 2006)

Pinhole can be fairly easy to get right, if you're willing to conduct tests, define a procedure, and stick to it... and take the time to bracket.  The more you do it, the easier it gets.  A meter and metering conversion tables really help, too.

The most important thing is consistency, followed immediately by lighting.  Both are absolutely critical to the process, especially with paper negatives.  Film should give you a bit more leeway, but it's still pretty critical--as it is in all photography.


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 1, 2006)

i hate the tables and have found you pretty much would have to make your own to use one successfully unless your using a fre-fab pinhole or somthing.  

it just takes more practice and time.  the attraction for me lies in the inconsistancies.  the flare, the splotches from imperfections around the edge of the hole.  i also like the tape marks from one of my cameras that i have to tape film in (or paper).  if its under or overexposed o well somtimes it just makes you pay attentions to areas you wouldn't have previously.


----------



## mortallis288 (Oct 2, 2006)

we had to build one for school and i could never get the right amount of light in or it was always to much, we had to take all of our pictures outside. some of them came out ok but nothing like his


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 2, 2006)

keep at it! i'm sure you'll get there . . . mine really aren't that good anyways, i know a guy who shoots pinhole on plaroid 4x5, what is it . . . type 55 or somthing, the black and white polaroids. anyways, they are BREATHTAKING, most people can't do that well with their choice of any equipment.


----------



## anua (Oct 10, 2006)

first and the last i absolutely love.

anj


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Znarled (Oct 30, 2006)

The 3 shots from the homemade cameras are excellent and I especially like the 2nd, the rose (classic pinhole softness and the subject/treatment just adds to that effect).

I don't have the patience (or time for that matter) to do anything scientifically and make a really precise pinhole camera. I hope to make some serious efforts soon (soon = within a year ;p . . .maybe).

Anyway, in the spirit of my impatience/lack of time, here's a couple haphazard experiments I did recently with multiple-hole cameras and paper negatives that I scanned and inverted. . . (both are with plastic Folger's Coffee Cans):

360 Degrees (4 pinholes) - crazy flares and you can see the "shutter" bottom center which was cut-up mouse pads taped together :lmao:






"Dual Lens" (2 pinholes)


----------



## newrmdmike (Nov 6, 2006)

nice, could you fill us in on how you got that last one, like draw a diagram or somthing.  was the handrail at left from a hole on the side, or was it also a multiple exposure?


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 7, 2006)

for some one who has just piddled away about 24 hours messing with pinholes....eye candy indeed. Oh if I were single, unemployed, and had enough money to buy the occasional meal...nothing but photos all the time...but alas. Life rears its ugly head!


----------

